# Down and out



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

So are any of you guys still getting em? This past Sunday I was pushing the boat out of the way in the shop in order to get the mower out when the trailer jack gave way and 600 lbs of tongue weight came down to smash my left foot. Broke two toes dislocated one and broke part of my foot. I won't be wading any streams for awhile


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Double digits in a few hours each of the last 2 days


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dropbacks are hitting in force and smallies mixing in....good time. Sucks about the foot messed mine up in february. Still bothers me

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Fishermon said:


> Double digits in a few hours each of the last 2 days


Lol I know better!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

They're still out there. Running scared though. Skittish. Sorry to hear about your foot.


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

OUCH!!! Sorry to hear about that Josh.


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Lol I know better!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I know it won't make your foot feel any better but it's true. Found a big pod of fish tuesday after work and got into them pretty good until near dark. Went back wednesday morning and there were even more fish around, tore them up for a few hours. Nice mix of fish, some males, some females, a couple of skippers, a couple of pigs and a lot of decent size fish full of fight. Black and black/purple zonkers and buggers were the hot flies. Water was ultra clear, catching them on big dark flies, go figure 
Hope your foot gets better soon.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

seems like every day i can be thankful i didnt get hurt alot worse when i wrecked my atv. i just messed up my back alittle. then i get on here and read stories like yours, where someone is alot worse off than i am. 

was real sorry to hear about your foot. you get healed up and then go get em.
sherman


----------



## staffman (Mar 18, 2011)

I can relate to your situation. On February 13th 2011 I fell in my driveway shovelling snow and broke my right ankle. I missed the entire 2011 fishing season and now I have my ankle fusion operation scheduled for April 19th. This means that I will miss the spring steelhead season again. Hoping for the fall of 2012.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Broke/dislocated my finger in January steelheadin'. No felt soles and an icy rock was all it took.

Josh any chance your wheelchair has 4 wheel drive? Shrooms are poppin!


----------



## Deckdude (Apr 6, 2012)

N fork, I was at the v today saw a few headed north river is low and clear. BTW after u called me a lurker I signed up , hope you recover soon,I will call u soon I still need some advice on a fly rod.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

Looking at the horror stories about feet and ankle injuries, I don't know if mine makes me lucky or just stubborn.

I slipped on a patch of black ice on 1/16/10 and broke my ankle and my fibula (the little bone in the back of the leg). Looked down and my ankle was turned 90 degrees to the right. As much as it put me in the doghouse, I was more concerned about fishing than I was about my upcoming wedding in May! By March though I was able to wade the rivers, though I had my ankle wrapped up like crazy!

Hope everyone recovers and gets out on the water sooner than later!!


----------

